# Port A/Packery Tag Along



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Experienced angler looking to help pay gas and clean on a 26' to 32' cat out of Port A. or Packery. I'm interested in buying a cat in the next few years and just want to spend some time on one before I buy one. I don't have much gear and can mostly fish on the weekends but I've been on multiple overnight trips, fished Costa Rica and many destinations in Mexico including Playa Del Carma, Ixtapa, Huatulco and Cabo. Please send PM if you need a crew member!


----------

